# Proximetry Sensor



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I bought my thunderbolt used this summer, and I've never been able to get the proximety sensor working. I've read that pressurized air or something might help clean dust out of the area, but that seems a little crazy to me. Has anyone tried and succeeded with this method?


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

And of course I mean proximity. Running on little sleep and I'm a bad speller in the first place. Haha


----------



## subsoniic (Jul 15, 2011)

if you are rooted, download "root tools" it allows you to mess with the proximity sensory delay, hope it works out for you


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

DrPepperLives said:


> I bought my thunderbolt used this summer, and I've never been able to get the proximety sensor working. I've read that pressurized air or something might help clean dust out of the area, but that seems a little crazy to me. Has anyone tried and succeeded with this method?


even if used its under warranty. call verizon and have them send you a new phone....ive done it and will be doing it again as mine is out again.


----------



## elrichmeister (Jul 17, 2011)

i have used compressed air in the speaker grill and it works for a period of time, i think dust gets stuck in there something


----------



## jaxenroth (Aug 9, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> even if used its under warranty. call verizon and have them send you a new phone....ive done it and will be doing it again as mine is out again.


Factory warranty only applies to the person who 1st purchased the phone, not second owner. Trust me I've tried. The only way for a new phone is through insurance. If you don't have it add it to your plan than in a month or so file your claim.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

I have to apply compressed air on a regular basis to keep the sensor working -- not the best of designs on behalf of HTC obviously.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## eallan (Aug 1, 2011)

Since day one, across many many roms. The damn thing has never worked properly for me.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Just blow in the speaker grill. I don't recommend using compressed air. I've seen the compressed air blow dust INTO the phone/under the glass screen.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

jaxenroth said:


> Factory warranty only applies to the person who 1st purchased the phone, not second owner. Trust me I've tried. The only way for a new phone is through insurance. If you don't have it add it to your plan than in a month or so file your claim.
> 
> Sent from my phone.


Not true, you just gotta find the right associate....I bought a storm1 off eBay and the screen was going out....I took it to my local store, acted dumb,and walked out with a warranty replacement. The only info the associate sees is when you activated it, not whether you bought it from them.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> Not true, you just gotta find the right associate....I bought a storm1 off eBay and the screen was going out....I took it to my local store, acted dumb,and walked out with a warranty replacement. The only info the associate sees is when you activated it, not whether you bought it from them.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I guess it wouldn't hurt to try. I don't know if it's worth unrooting though.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"skinien said:


> Just blow in the speaker grill. I don't recommend using compressed air. I've seen the compressed air blow dust INTO the phone/under the glass screen.


Thanks for this. Fixed my issue. Can't rem how long its been since it worked.

Sent from my r00ted Transformer using RootzWiki Forums


----------

